# Aquarium heater for fermenting?



## StoneCreek (Dec 31, 2013)

This may be off the wall, but I was wondering if anyone has used an aquarium heater to keep their must warm, or at a specific temp, while fermenting? The reason I ask is because I just started my very first batch of wine today and after Christmas bills and the just over $200 I have already invested in the equipment kit and needed chems, I'd rather additional $ go toward other necessities, like more carboys . We usually keep the house in the mid 60s during the winter months. I know that this temp is well withing the range of the yeast I'm using (EC-1118), according to the Lalvin website, but others have stated in other post that low to mid 70s is more optimal. We have numerous fish tanks in the house and I noticed we have at least one aquarium heater not being used. They are completely submersible and has a controllable temp setting. 

Also, as a side note, would an aquarium bubbler be beneficial to oxygenating the must to promote better fermentation?


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 31, 2013)

StoneCreek said:


> This may be off the wall, but I was wondering if anyone has used an aquarium heater to keep their must warm, or at a specific temp, while fermenting? The reason I ask is because I just started my very first batch of wine today and after Christmas bills and the just over $200 I have already invested in the equipment kit and needed chems, I'd rather additional $ go toward other necessities, like more carboys . We usually keep the house in the mid 60s during the winter months. I know that this temp is well withing the range of the yeast I'm using (EC-1118), according to the Lalvin website, but others have stated in other post that low to mid 70s is more optimal. We have numerous fish tanks in the house and I noticed we have at least one aquarium heater not being used. They are completely submersible and has a controllable temp setting.
> 
> Also, as a side note, would an aquarium bubbler be beneficial to oxygenating the must to promote better fermentation?




I do, if you use one of those 'Rope Handled Tubs,' You know the ones used to cool a keg of beer. Put you fermenter in it fill it with water and put the heater in the water it works just fine.


I went a little overboard on my system.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/temp-control-my-latest-build-35450/

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2013)

You don't mention what kind of wine it is. If it's white and you're using ec1118 or 1116 you'll be fine without additional heat. I know others will disagree but I just started two batches of wine that were 49° when I started them. YES it can be done. It might take two or three days before they take off but they will and they'll produce their own heat.


----------



## StoneCreek (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks RR and Dan. RR I like your set up and will have to keep that in mind when I build a wall unit out in the garage to go a little larger scale with this. However, I was planning on just dropping the aquarium heater right in the primary (Cleaned and sanitized, of coarse) since the lid is just placed instead of being tightened.

Dan, my apologies for not mentioning the wine. Since this is my very first attempt at wine making, and after absorbing as much I could on this awesome site, I decided to start off with Dave's Dragon Blood recipe. I figured it would be a great fruit primer since I got all the equipment to try and make use of the huge Loquat tree in the backyard. I already have plans to go pick a bunch of Prickly Pears (cactus fruit) in the coming days after reading up a bunch on it on here. Thanks for your input. It has already started fermenting so I'll probably just let it be and work on being patient. NOT one of my strong suits.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes - I use an aquarium heater 14'' long and 300 watts 
It works really nice in order to get the temps up until the yeast starts generating temps on their own. I got mine at a garage sale - could not beat the price !! 
I paid 2 dollars for it !!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't see any reason why it wouldn't work.

No bubbler, one stir a day is all the oxygen the yeast needs.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Been using one for years. I use a submersible one and it sets on bottom of fermenter. The thermal cline allows the heat to rise and cooler to sink. Keeps the temp even all the way though


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 31, 2013)

Even getting it off of the floor will help. Place it on some 2 x 4's or some corrugated board. Place on a sturdy table helps as well. Wrap a blanket around it as yeast will generate heat. Keeping their warmth can be good. 

As mentioned above no bubbler but gently warming to 65-70 degrees is good.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Dec 31, 2013)

I put a 'slow' fermenter into a 5 gallon bucket, filled with water up to the base of the narrow neck of a 1 gal jug of wine and put an aquarium heater stuck to the inside of the bucket below the water line. Water temp is 70° to 75°.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 1, 2014)

> You don't mention what kind of wine it is. If it's white and you're using ec1118 or 1116 you'll be fine without additional heat. I know others will disagree but I just started two batches of wine that were 49° when I started them. YES it can be done. It might take two or three days before they take off but they will and they'll produce their own heat.


Dan, I'm with you 100% on this. I've seen so many posts where people are recommending that you until the must has reached 70° -75° before pitching their yeast, most natural/wild yeast will start to ferment easily in the low 60°, of course it depends on what type of wine it is and color stability, but that is for another thread.
I've used a large seedling heating mat used for gardening , wrapped around my fermenter for fruit wines such as DB and Melomels, with much success.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> Dan, I'm with you 100% on this. I've seen so many posts where people are recommending that you until the must has reached 70° -75° before pitching their yeast, most natural/wild yeast will start to ferment easily in the low 60°, of course it depends on what type of wine it is and color stability, but that is for another thread.
> I've used a large seedling heating mat used for gardening , wrapped around my fermenter for fruit wines such as DB and Melomels, with much success.


Never thought of using my seedling mat for that


----------



## StoneCreek (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. Since I'm that guy who rarely uses a product for its intended use I may just drop it in the primary bucket. Especially since I may have to move it out to the garage. Seems not everyone in my house likes the smell of fermenting berry blend. I sorta like it but my opinion rarely counts.


----------

